# benidorm schools



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

does anyone know with is the best state school in the benidorm area and what is the closest international school,and does anyone know what the fees are there.
were also looking to rent long term does anyone know the name of any estate agents
any help would be great
thanks elle


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

elle79 said:


> does anyone know with is the best state school in the benidorm area and what is the closest international school,and does anyone know what the fees are there.
> were also looking to rent long term does anyone know the name of any estate agents
> any help would be great
> thanks elle


I dont ave kids so cant answer about the schools... I know the international school in Xabia gets good reviews, but a touch away from benidorm.

As for state schools, im not 100% sure you get to choose, i may be wrong... i was under the impression you are allocated a school but i am sure someone will clarify this. Many will also say that if your kids are young get them into state education... they will integrate much better.

For a long let I highly recommend Jack at Benidorm Long Lets.. google long lets benidorm for his site.. Amature website but he is a good agent. Dutch and been here running his agency for many years..His office is in the Rincon de Loix area near Benidorm palace - Immo Centre.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I dont ave kids so cant answer about the schools... I know the international school in Xabia gets good reviews, but a touch away from benidorm.
> 
> As for state schools, im not 100% sure you get to choose, i may be wrong... i was under the impression you are allocated a school but i am sure someone will clarify this. Many will also say that if your kids are young get them into state education... they will integrate much better.
> 
> For a long let I highly recommend Jack at Benidorm Long Lets.. google long lets benidorm for his site.. Amature website but he is a good agent. Dutch and been here running his agency for many years..His office is in the Rincon de Loix area near Benidorm palace - Immo Centre.


there is more than one International school in/around Jávea - which one do you mean?


you're right about state schools - they have catchment areas just like they do in the UK


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> there is more than one International school in/around Jávea - which one do you mean?
> 
> 
> you're right about state schools - they have catchment areas just like they do in the UK


A friend of mine is a teacher at XIC.. i know he is a fantastic teacher with many years experience! I have heard good things about that school but schools are not my forte!


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> A friend of mine is a teacher at XIC.. i know he is a fantastic teacher with many years experience! I have heard good things about that school but schools are not my forte!


hey thanks for the replys,i checked that site out he has quite a lot of property on there thanks

does anyone know roughly what the fees are at international school,ive had a look on websites but theres nothing about fees
thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

elle79 said:


> hey thanks for the replys,i checked that site out he has quite a lot of property on there thanks
> 
> does anyone know roughly what the fees are at international school,ive had a look on websites but theres nothing about fees
> thanks



Most international schools in my area (costa del sol) are roughly about 700€ per term excluding books, equipment, uniforms etc, altho they vary between areas, childrens ages etc!!

To get a good school you need to check that they are members of Welcome to Nabss | Nabss as anyone can start an international school but NABSS oversee the standards of teachers, teaching etc

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Most international schools in my area (costa del sol) are roughly about 700€ per term excluding books, equipment, uniforms etc, altho they vary between areas, childrens ages etc!!
> 
> To get a good school you need to check that they are members of Welcome to Nabss | Nabss as anyone can start an international school but NABSS oversee the standards of teachers, teaching etc
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, I totally echo what you say about NABBS

one school with a very good reputation near Jávea is http://www.theladyelizabethschool.com/EnglishVersion/Main/engindex.htm - it doesn't seem to give fees on the website, although I expect it is more expensive than XIC because it has amazing facilities in new purpose built buildings



the XIC website does give fees - Xàbia International College- I'm not sure how up to date the info is though, because I know 3 of the kids on their homepage - the photos were taken when they about 9/10 I think & they are all 14/15 now and have returned to live in the UK!!


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks thats a great help

my son will be 10 and would settle into state school fine im sure,but my daughter who will be nearly 6 is very shy and quiet not sure she would settle in a spanish school,although we are all going to have spanish lessons it might help, id rather her go to a state school,have any of you had the same predicament

thanks elle


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elle79 said:


> thanks thats a great help
> 
> my son will be 10 and would settle into state school fine im sure,but my daughter who will be nearly 6 is very shy and quiet not sure she would settle in a spanish school,although we are all going to have spanish lessons it might help, id rather her go to a state school,have any of you had the same predicament
> 
> thanks elle


Dont forget that you have to buy all the books in state schools... 

My grandchildren went to Spain and were put into state schools.. sink or swim and they are swimming like fish.


----------

